# Scary Sounds CD



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok this may sound stupid, but it's true..

Our wallmart JUST TODAY got their halloween stuff out, and in fact, only half of it. a CD simply labeled "Scary Sounds CD" and sells for 2.88 out here, is a pretty decent CD if you're looking for sounds to mix into your own custom audio tracks, it actually has two "songs" I may use just as is for the inside of our haunted house 

can't beat the price, especally when the ones spirt sells are like 8 bucks 

I haven't heard one this good since my old spooky cassette I got back in like 1988.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe I should look back at my Walmart, they hadn't even begun to clear the seasonal shelves yet! Glad you found a good sounds CD, nothing worse than one that sounds like strangled elephants and silly toons, (like the last one I bought!).


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up. I saw those CDs yesterday but passed. I'll have to go back.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I passed that up too. I will have to go back. I need some scary sounds.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just got my copy - like it a lot. Thanks again for the head's up.


----------

